

Large Scale Payments Systems and Ruby on Rails - _harry
http://nerds.airbnb.com/large-scale-payments-systems-ruby-rails/

======
greenpinguin
Very nice, especially the ProtectedAccess layer. Are you guys still using
flight.js on your front end?

~~~
AirbnbNerds
At the moment flight is still used on the Search page, but we're moving
towards React. Have a look at Spike's slide deck on the evolution of Airbnb's
frontend here: [http://www.slideshare.net/spikebrehm/the-evolution-of-
airbnb...](http://www.slideshare.net/spikebrehm/the-evolution-of-airbnbs-
frontend)

